#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  EPRI Publications request

## abes

Hello,



I am looking for EPRI Transmission Line Reference Book. 3rd Edition.

And other EPRI publications.


Anyone has access?



Thanks.See More: EPRI Publications request

----------


## suzieq

Looking for any version of any EPRI color book, mainly the RED BOOK....thanks a lot!

----------


## Nabilia

EPRI - Red Book - Transmission line reference book - 345 kV and above 2nd Ed. 1982.pdf	  56.202 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## suzieq

I'm almost fainting!!!! Nabilia, you definitely made my day! so damn cool to have this publication, BIG THANK YOU!  :Cool:

----------


## Nabilia

Found it...

AC Transmission Line Reference Book - 200 kV and Above EPRI 3rd Ed. 2005.pdf	  30.970 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abes

Nabilia,

Fantastic! Thank you!

----------


## abes

Nabilia,

Could you share other color books from EPRI? For example:
EPRI Underground Distribution Systems Reference Book (Bronze Book)
EPRI Underground Transmission Systems Reference Book (Green Book)  
EPRI Underground Transmission Systems Reference Book--2010 Update
UT Workstation 2010 (Version 5.2) Functional and Technical Enhancements
EPRI Power Electronics-Based Transmission Controllers Reference Book ("The Gold Book")   
EPRI Transmission Line Reference Book: Wind-Induced Conductor Motion ("The Orange Book") (2009 edition)
EPRI Transmission Line Reference Book: 115-345 kV Compact Line Design ("The Blue Book") (2007 revision)
EPRI Live Working Reference Book ("The Tan Book") (2009 edition) 
EPRI Transmission Line Lightning and Grounding Reference Book 2010

----------


## vaguero

Nabilia:
Would you be so kind to share The EPRI green book "underground systems reference book"

I would appreciate so much

best regards

----------


## suzieq

Ooooooooooooh! really really really THANK YOU for the 3rd edition!
Have a nice day Nabilia!

----------


## servidor

nabilia please..... can i help me.... EPRI Transmission Line Reference Book: 115-345 kV Compact Line Design ("The Blue Book") (2007 revision)

----------


## Nabilia

I have posted all I could find already of the color books

----------


## servidor

thanks

----------


## premo83

hi Friends, 

Can any one share the all the color books of EPRI?

Thanks in Advance...



PremSee More: EPRI Publications request

----------


## f.ghezeljeh

Hi Nabilia
is it possible to share Electrical power engineering reference and application handbook (by K.C Agrawal)

----------


## mmmf

Could someone, please, upload the red book 3rd edition again? Link doesn`t work. Please upload on 4shared or something like this.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## shinekhuu

Please upload color books, link not working.

----------


## raz

who has the EPRI green book?

----------


## raz

who has the EPRI green book?

----------


## Srini73

Hi Nabila,
I am unable to locate it now? could you provide me with the correct link?
Thanks

----------


## raz

I have many EPRI Standards but I need the green book. I can interchage all my standards that I have  :Smile:

----------


## zapata

> Hi Nabila,
> I am unable to locate it now? could you provide me with the correct link?
> Thanks



Dear Sir

I check the profile of Nabila and see this message in Visitor Messages in page 7


Nabilia - 02-16-2012 04:57 PM Report
Adios amigos, I am retired from here

Do not ask for any files to be uploaded or reloaded, I will not search for any more links for you, the trolls have had my files deleted, I will not post any more
Take the ball and run with it, there are plenty of you who have built up libraries here who need to step up and help others. Personal requests will not be answered. I am not mad at anyone here unless you are the useless one who has gotten what he wants and makes it hard for others. My contributions here are ended.   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I check dates of the files refered to the post #3 and #5  (name ,edition and size of files ) and  these are the links.

post #3  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or copy and paste   bookzz.org/book/852041/177851

post #5  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or copy and paste  libgen.io/book/index.php?md5=8bedfcceca1597d1f4f6bf0319d225b2

download and check yourself

----------


## gilbertomejiac

I have those

but green not

----------


## zapata

> I have those
> 
> but green not



Dear Sir 

I do not have the green book

But if you get the book please upload in this forum.

----------


## raz

Nobody has the green bookk!!!!!

----------


## gilbertomejiac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: EPRI Publications request

----------


## furious_jimmy

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Nice!!!
But still no green book!

----------


## gilbertomejiac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot for the posts

----------


## Srini73

Could you share other color books from EPRI? For example:
EPRI Underground Distribution Systems Reference Book (Bronze Book)
EPRI Underground Transmission Systems Reference Book (Green Book) 
EPRI Underground Transmission Systems Reference Book--2010 Update
UT Workstation 2010 (Version 5.2) Functional and Technical Enhancements
EPRI Power Electronics-Based Transmission Controllers Reference Book ("The Gold Book") 
EPRI Transmission Line Reference Book: Wind-Induced Conductor Motion ("The Orange Book") (2009 edition)
EPRI Transmission Line Reference Book: 115-345 kV Compact Line Design ("The Blue Book") (2007 revision)
EPRI Live Working Reference Book ("The Tan Book") (2009 edition) 
EPRI Transmission Line Lightning and Grounding Reference Book 2010

----------


## raz

> Could you share other color books from EPRI? For example:
> EPRI Underground Distribution Systems Reference Book (Bronze Book)
> EPRI Underground Transmission Systems Reference Book (Green Book) 
> EPRI Underground Transmission Systems Reference Book--2010 Update
> UT Workstation 2010 (Version 5.2) Functional and Technical Enhancements
> EPRI Power Electronics-Based Transmission Controllers Reference Book ("The Gold Book") 
> EPRI Transmission Line Reference Book: Wind-Induced Conductor Motion ("The Orange Book") (2009 edition)
> EPRI Transmission Line Reference Book: 115-345 kV Compact Line Design ("The Blue Book") (2007 revision)
> EPRI Live Working Reference Book ("The Tan Book") (2009 edition) 
> EPRI Transmission Line Lightning and Grounding Reference Book 2010



Those books are really hard to find!!!!!! no easy task

----------


## rad007

Hello Nabilia,
 Can you please help me in finding this EPRI document : EPRI report 3002004969 "Best Practices to Avoid Problems during Generator Rotor Rewind." 


Thanks in advance for your help

----------


## martinpells

Hello Can anyone share the ERPI green book? Thanks

----------


## raz

> Hello Can anyone share the ERPI green book? Thanks



As I said. No easy task! LOL

----------


## alejo8903

i need
EPRI Transmission Line Reference Book: 115-345 kV Compact Line Design* The Blue Book  (2007 revision)

----------


## himmelstern

it's on scribd.com* oh no* red book is on it.

----------


## priyankag89

Couldnt download it. Could you please send me an alternate link? Thank you.

----------


## ahouke

Could someone send me a link to the book collection? Thanks in advance

See More: EPRI Publications request

----------

